# Fixed Bladed Knife



## Bones (Jun 28, 2007)

I had about a five or six inch fix bladed knife that Buckmasters gave as a promotion.  It was the best knife that I ever used for skinning a deer.  It is lost and was wondering and asking for recommendations on a new knife.  I like fixed blade and not real big.

Bones


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Jun 29, 2007)

randall,

It will actually go up in value


----------



## RJY66 (Jun 29, 2007)

Try one of these....

http://www.barkriverknifetool.com/

They have a convex ground blade which means you sharpen them by stropping them on a piece of leather or sandpaper like an old timey barber would his straight razor.  All you have to do is strop it a few times between deer.  They are wonderful tools.  

Mine is like this....but with a plain micarta handle

http://www.barkriverknifetool.com/professional/highlandspecial/index.html#


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 29, 2007)

Bones said:


> I had about a five or six inch fix bladed knife that Buckmasters gave as a promotion.  It was the best knife that I ever used for skinning a deer.  It is lost and was wondering and asking for recommendations on a new knife.  I like fixed blade and not real big.
> 
> Bones



I believe the knife you had from Buckmasters was made by Western. I have used Western brand knives for many years and they have been excellent! Mine have stainless blades with a gut hook and a black rubber handle. 

Check the Western Knives website www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=WW1810; I believe they carry the Western skinning knive you're looking for.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 5, 2007)

www.hendrixknives.com

Might as well buy the best.

I really think highly of Wayne's knives. They will last a lifetime.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2007)

agarr said:


> www.hendrixknives.com
> 
> Might as well buy the best.
> 
> I really think highly of Wayne's knives. They will last a lifetime.



Model #10 and Model #16 have some strong potential. Those are fine lookin` knives.


----------



## dunn1970 (Jul 6, 2007)

Try knives of alaska.  Best hunting knives I have ever used.
go to their website and order online or to bass pro shop.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2007)

Nicodemus- Hendrix blades are the three on the right-  (L-R)
Mexican Ironwood, Ivory Micarta, Linen Micarta

Great blade design and excellent workmanship. Wayne makes awesome knives.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2007)

I agree Agarr! You have excellent taste in knives!  That little ivory micarta is a darlin` for sure!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I agree Agarr! You have excellent taste in knives!  That little ivory micarta is a darlin` for sure!!


Yes he does! I see we have another drop point fan in the house!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

agarr said:


> Nicodemus- Hendrix blades are the three on the right-  (L-R)
> Mexican Ironwood, Ivory Micarta, Linen Micarta
> 
> Great blade design and excellent workmanship. Wayne makes awesome knives.


Who made that beauty 3rd from the left?


----------



## Nitro (Jul 8, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Who made that beauty 3rd from the left?



Bob Dozier. Stocked in Desert Ironwood. Ironwood is one of my favorite materials.

L-R : 

2 from Gene Ingram- MS
1- Bob Dozier- AR
1- Marvin Poole- Commerce, GA
3- Wayne Hendrix

I may have one or two others.......if yall really want to see some Custom knives.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2007)

I`d like to see em Agarr. Start a thread with your customs. I might even post a few of mine that I`ve acquired.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

agarr said:


> Bob Dozier. Stocked in Desert Ironwood. Ironwood is one of my favorite materials.
> 
> L-R :
> 
> ...


I've noticed a pattern 

Ironwood on the knives, the Colt, etc... 

And yes, start a thread "Custom Knives" or something and let us see what ya got!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 8, 2007)

Ironwood is so durable and gorgeous to boot.............I really like it. 

Any wood with burl in it and I will be interested.

I have some Apple wood burl from WA that I sent to a maker and he is going to work some up. I may put a set on my next purchase.

If I have time this week, I will photo and post some knives. It's a busy time of year at work...


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 9, 2007)

I've Got a Lot Of custom Knives. Some of the same Name your useing, All Except the Ingram. Been Looking to order One of these, Buddie just told Me to get in line.The wait for one was 09. Seem Gene Stay Pretty Busy. Are They That good. I've Been useing one of Pooles Knives For Years.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 9, 2007)

Gene Ingram's waitlist isn't for the impatient. Are they worth it? Perhaps not to someone who isn't used to quality custom knives.

However, to the enthusiast who appreciates masterful craftsmanship. The highest quality material and a knife that will hold an edge, and please your sense of ownership to boot, an Ingram is hard to beat. 

For example- this Ingram in D2 with Spalted, stabilized Maple Burl stocks............

Purely wonderful work.


----------

